# Maltese



## GINNY (Nov 27, 2006)

Please let me know if anyone has any good ways of getting rid of red eye on a maltese. My little darling has some staining, I have tried to wash her eyes every morning with water and a cotton ball, but it has not helped. Please any information would be much apprecitate. Ginny


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

*tear stains*

There's still no good answer for this problem, it's been around for years, in maltese and white and silver toy poodles mostly. Its a chemical reaction to the fluids from the eye onto the white coat. I believe it tends to be inherited, you might want to talk to the vet to see if the tearducts are blocked, but its likely just something you will have to live with. 

Keeping the area as clean as possible will help somewhat but probably not a huge amount.. Sorry.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.malteseonly.com/tear.html This might help you.


----------



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a Maltipoo (half malteese and half poodle) and both breeds of dogs have pretty bad tear staining so I have to deal with that also !

Your dog more then likely will have this for the rest of his life. It's just something that is included in the malteese.

I'd suggest a tear stain remover. See how it works. I bought some a while ago and put it up somewhere and forgot about it and happened to come across it the other day. I'm going to try it on mine and see how it works. It's called Tear Clear.


----------



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

skelaki said:


> http://www.malteseonly.com/tear.html This might help you.


That's a great website to check out!!


----------



## ejabarnes (Nov 30, 2006)

ok well there are many products out there that help with tear stains my poodle had this problem alot i used vapettear stain remover after two weeks the stain started to dissapear although it is alot easier on a poodle cos you sheve the face which makes the stains less noticeable you can get great tear stain remover which works after 1 days of using it go to www.dezynadog.com and search tear stain remover its great stuff very cheap to i would use baby wipes instead of wet cotton balls


----------



## Bella's Mom (Dec 19, 2006)

*Tear stains*

I have used Angels Eyes for the past year on my Maltipoo & Peekapoo. It has worked great! It smells terrible, but I put it in some peanut butter or yougurt & the dogs think it is a treat! I checked with my Vet before using & she said it was fine to use. You get it on line @ angelseyesonline.com. (be sure to put the address in exactly - I left off an "s" once & got a porn site!) A frien of mine also uses it with complete success with her two maltipoos.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

For more information on tear staining, you can also read my reply to the post titled "Tear Stains."


Good luck!


----------

